# Which company's Blank DVD is best ????



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi guys , I recently bought  a LITEON DVD burner.
I wanna know if burning/reading low quality (read cheap)  blank DVDs affect the burner ????? I am not asking about scratched DVDs coz I know it definitely affects the lens. I wanna buy a few blank DVDs and hence went shopping but when I checked the prices : 
sony 4.7 GB  16x  costs 35 rupees. I cant afford that as its too costly . Other local brand DVDs are also available ranging from Rs.12 to Rs.20. 
I am obviously inclined to buy these but am worried if it affect my drive???
I keep my discs with great care , they generally dont have even a single scratch. 
Also mention which brands you use and their costs ...
I want some DVDs for making software and general backups , some for making DVDs of latest linux and other OS , and some for movies,songs  etc.
Please reply...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 5, 2007)

try unique.. 12rs dvd.. And works good enough 4 me


----------



## Dink2cool (Feb 5, 2007)

well i use intex ones which cost 22 ...they are a little costly but still i'd rather buy them than damaging my dvds and also puting my data at stake


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

thanx for replies guys , I will try both unique and intex . But what about my other question ???
Will such  cheap/local DVDs affect my burner ????


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 5, 2007)

I think WRITEX dvds avlbl for 145 for a 10 unit spindle is also very good. Kalpik had once recommended it to me and since them m using it.
Good quality at reasonable cost bt i do think they get scratched easily.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

thanx ashu .
But,Will such cheap/local DVDs affect my burner ????
I m so concerened about my burner coz I earlier used to write/read local and scratched CD-R , CD-RW in my LG COMBO and now its makes huge noise while reading/writing and makes coaster many times.


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 5, 2007)

Well... I havent heard anythng as such i.e Quality of media affecting the drive. I have been using different medias since about 1.5-2 yrs n havent faced any problem. BTW the noise mi8 be due to ageing n loosening of drive components and moter(Though scractched disks overburden these bt they cant be solely responsible for degrading a drive's performance)

N also Writex use very good quality die(of course within their price segment) comparable to Moser baer so its wise to go in for writex


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2007)

Me only use Sony. Moser Baer (the market is flooded with them) has let me down one too many times....

I bought a bunch of them from Pune for 23 bucks each or so...


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 5, 2007)

@ my place I get Sony DVDs for 20/- and Imation for 18/-. Without the case, of course.

Imation is my personal choice. It never let me down. Also while buyin loose, i do make it a point to test all the dvd surfaces for any abnormality.


----------



## n2casey (Feb 5, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> thanx for replies guys , I will try both unique and intex . But what about my other question ???
> Will such  cheap/local DVDs affect my burner ????


Well my results r not approved but might help u. The results which I obtained on my friend's Computer Shop r -

Effect on lens with SONY DRU830A & Samsung DVD writer at 16x:
*SONY < Writex < intex <Eurovision < Moserbaer*

Also the results for 16x writing for SONY & Writex were much better than any other brand. I don't how my friend checked the lens quality but I m telling u the results which he told me.
Also I m unable to understand that why Moserbaer quality is so down these days. It was better some months b4.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

thanx for replies guys.
Yeah moser baer quality is really going down.
I earlier around 5-6 months back ,bought a 10 CD pack of mserbaer for Rs.110 but out of them 4  were corrupt. Damn.
@goobimama, u bought sony DVDs for Rs.23 ???

@koolbluez , u buy sony DVDs at Rs. 20 only?? where do u live ??
Also r they 8x or 16 x???


----------



## n2casey (Feb 5, 2007)

SONY DVDs (16x) costs Rs. 35, so it may be possible that they r 8x.


----------



## planetcall (Feb 5, 2007)

I mostly use WriteX. Not a pro in choosing better media but writex has never let me down.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 5, 2007)

Writex is the best option in cheap media.. It uses a very good die.. (MoserBaer and Writex use the same die).. And its not that the quality of MoserBaer has gone down.. Its just that there a LOT of fake MoserBaers.. I get Writex 10 DVD pack for Rs 130


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 5, 2007)

Imation 16x DVD-R
*img329.imageshack.us/img329/8845/dsc01030xf2.th.jpg
Right now, in Visakhapatnam, Andhra Pradesh.

It's the wholesale rate, i suppose.

 Sony DVD-R, Accucore 16x... the rate is 20/-

As Goobi says below...  doesn't matter anythin around 8x for me. I write @ max speed of 8x... 4x in case of movies, music.
Prevents burn errors... supposing ur rig is doin other things. Safety. Although we've _safe-burnin_/_buffer-underrun prevention_ options in the software.
My burning experience indicate that fast burns are less compatible than slow burns in some older players. They skip a lot. It's not loss of quality, it's hanging or skipping that matters.
Again.. it might b my personal belief. And I've enuf time to burn them liesurely @ 1/2 the rated speed. Never let me down.

Also Nero CD-DVD Speed might help u determine max burn speeds.

And this might also help.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2007)

Doesn't matter whether its 16x or 24x. I always write at 4x....only sometimes when I'm in a hurry, it goes up to 8x...

I bought the Sony DVDs from Pune. In Goa one shop sells them for about 50 bucks a piece...with case though...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 6, 2007)

ok thanx guys , I have decided to buy writex 10 CD pack.
@kalpik , is this writex DVD 8 x or 16x ???  
@goobimama, why u always write at 4x when u can write at higher speeds ???? is there any benefit ???
@koolbluez , is sony accucore different than normal sony that we use ???


----------



## caleb (Feb 6, 2007)

I've burnt approx 500 DVD's in the past 18 months or so on my LG Dual Layer DVD writer...however for the past 2 months I've been burning 50 a month and I've been using cheap DVD's (Rs.10 each...it does not even have a name for this particular brand....I buy them in 100 spindles) since the last 1 year prior to that I used to use Moser Baer & very occassionally Sony. 

I've burned Movies, MP3 songs, several Linux Distros, back up of my PC, photos and what not...so far I have not faced any problems with my DVD writer due to the "cheap" DVD's I use. So the answer to your question (I think...at least from my experiance) is that it makes no significant difference to your DVD writer if you use cheap media.
__________
Ohg yes forgot to mention that these cheap DVD's I speak of are 16x


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 6, 2007)

Writex DVDs are 1x-16x compatible. But better write in 8x.
Check out their site: www.writex.net


There is no problem when writing DVDs at 16x. But some DVD develops unreadable tracks while writing. Just scan the DVD you wrote with nero CD-DVD speed to see if the data is intact.

There is no trouble with the burner lens when you burn a cheap DVD.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 6, 2007)

@caleb, 50 DVDs a month ?????? what exactly u do ????
@luck_star, thanx buddy. 


repped u both.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanx buddy.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 6, 2007)

I buy INTEX (very BAD) rs.20/- and SONY (good) rs.25/-


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 6, 2007)

i buy techcom . . well , i buy almost all brands . dont care much for brand . only cost . and i write at 6x . and cds at 24x or 16x


----------



## kalpik (Feb 6, 2007)

@Phenom: The Writex DVDs are 16x. And one misconception people have is that writing at a lower speed will increase the quality of the DVD. But actually, you should ALWAYS write DVDs at their rated speed. Cuz the speed of the DVD is determined by the die.. So if you write at a lower speed, you will get lower quality. Remember, DVDs are very different from CDs! If you select 16x, the actual writing speed varies between 12x-14x. Very rarely would it touch a full 16x!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 6, 2007)

I always write at 4x so I can continue my work while the DVD is writing. Cause if burning at 16x and you go ahead and open a document, it kind of goes into that buffer-underrrun protection thing, which isn't very good at what it does. 

To the best of my knowledge though, Bad media doesn't cause harm to the writer. And if it does, I've got three years warranty on mine!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell which is the colour used in the back(writing) side of Moser Baer DVD-R?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 6, 2007)

thanx kalpik , u really deserve reps.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reps


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 6, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> @Phenom: The Writex DVDs are 16x. And one misconception people have is that writing at a lower speed will increase the quality of the DVD. But actually, you should ALWAYS write DVDs at their rated speed. Cuz the speed of the DVD is determined by the die.. So *if you write at a lower speed, you will get lower quality.* Remember, DVDs are very different from CDs! If you select 16x, the actual writing speed varies between 12x-14x. Very rarely would it touch a full 16x!




^^^How come???
Suppose a DVD is 16x compatible, then its mentioned on it 1x-16x and not only 16x.
A high speed compatible DVD CAN be written at lower speed. People write at the rated top speed only to save the time. And if you are low on RAM, better to write ar lower speeds for efficient buffering.
Writing at lower speed will never ever decrease the quality. Quality in the sense, there will be fewer errors. In some cases, writing at top speeds may corrupt some data. You can check for yourself.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 6, 2007)

@Kalpik: Not to doubt your knowledge as such, but can you provide some solid proof to back your statement?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 6, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> @Phenom: The Writex DVDs are 16x. And one misconception people have is that writing at a lower speed will increase the quality of the DVD. But actually, you should ALWAYS write DVDs at their rated speed. Cuz the speed of the DVD is determined by the die.. So if you write at a lower speed, you will get lower quality. Remember, DVDs are very different from CDs! If you select 16x, the actual writing speed varies between 12x-14x. Very rarely would it touch a full 16x!



You fact is totally wrong. Especially when it come to copying a copy protection discs you have to write it in a slower speed. It is not a misconception writing at low speed gives a good quality than a higher speed. It also depends on the disc. 

Here are the link to support my claims :-

*www.soundonsound.com/sos/nov04/articles/qa1104-3.htm


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 6, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
err... thunderbird... kalpik was talkin about dvds... not cds... as ur link says.
Need to give a link stating the same for dvds...

@kalpik... can u back ur statement... about dvd-burnin speeds needing to b burnt @ their rated speeds only... and about quality deterioratin @ lower speeds!!!!

In my personal xperience, many dvds i wrote were destroyed (read.. hang/skip) when burnt @ the _rated speed_!!! I'm talkin of Sony DVDs!!!


----------



## tehnogeek (Feb 6, 2007)

topic still on.....no conclusion reached..... its the problem with many topics in digit forum....

all have been left without conclusion......

a final conclusion should be reached ....so that a novice like me can decide what to do..... anyways thnx for all the good replies.....


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 6, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> .....In my personal xperience, many dvds i wrote were destroyed (read.. hang/skip) when burnt @ the _rated speed_!!! I'm talkin of Sony DVDs!!!


That's what i say too...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2007)

i normally write 16x dvds @ 8x... and all of them work fine...


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 6, 2007)

Use smsung DVD  its only  of rs20


----------



## anispace (Feb 7, 2007)

I have used both Sony and MB and have never had any problems with either of them. But that maybe becoz i usually burn at 4x with my PC always kept idle while burnin


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 7, 2007)

ok then , I will burn only at 4x or max 8x.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 7, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> thanx for replies guys , I will try both unique and intex . But what about my other question ???
> Will such  cheap/local DVDs affect my burner ????


i dont think so.. what it affects is ur data(they are less secured from damage).
i am using local cd and DVD's from long back and still now no problem with my Sony Combo and LG DVD writer(nearly 2yrs old)..
__________


			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ok then , I will burn only at 4x or max 8x.



and ya better keep at 4x for DVD's as i always do so and never got problems(Xcept some damaged DVDs sometime.. ya it happens with Locals)


----------



## n2casey (Feb 7, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ok then , I will burn only at 4x or max 8x.


That's fine. Will get better results if keep ur PC idle during burning DVDs.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 7, 2007)

^^will playing mp3 songs in vlc while writing ,also affect writing???
I am asking this coz i m an audiophile and keeping my system silent for 20 minutes or so will be tough for me.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 7, 2007)

Did anyone notice Kalpik has disappeared without explaining his claims?


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 7, 2007)

@Phenom, You can do so, provided you have atleast 512 MB RAM, and the CPU is not busy in other processes.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 7, 2007)

Guys!! I was busy wid something so couldnt come online yesterday.. Anyway, here is my proof: *club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=118794#media-pif_slow



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice Kalpik has disappeared without explaining his claims?


 ^^ Please refrain from making such comments in the future.. If i make any mistake, i can admit that.. Have a look at the link, and then come back.. I am an OLD member on this forum.. I wont just "disappear" because i gave one wrong information here.

Also here: *club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=61943#17)17

As i said burning a 16x disk at 12x would usually give the best results!



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> You fact is totally wrong. Especially when it come to copying a copy protection discs you have to write it in a slower speed. It is not a misconception writing at low speed gives a good quality than a higher speed. It also depends on the disc.
> 
> Here are the link to support my claims :-
> 
> *www.soundonsound.com/sos/nov04/articles/qa1104-3.htm


 Taken from your link itself:


> It is generally acknowledged as good practice to burn audio CDs at speeds no higher than 4x, but it is also important that you use good-quality blank media specifically designed for low-speed burning. *Most computer media these days is designed for very high-speed burning, usually over 24x. Such discs may not give reliable results when burned at low speeds.*


 If you notice they talk about burning CDs at 4x.. So that suggests its an OLD article! Nowdays, media is optimised for high speed burning only!


----------



## ambandla (Feb 7, 2007)

My suggestion:

Never ever burn your photo collection or something that should last years on cheap DVD's. The layer on cheap DVD's is of low quality and it will degrade as months go on (not years). Always burn your precious collection on high quality DVD's. not even sony or moser baer. use TDK/Kodak high end DVD's for this task. They are costly but the data is priceless

To burn softwares and not-so-precious data, normal quality (sony/moserbaer) is enough. 

For data that you don't need by this time next year, use low quality DVD's.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice addition... kalpik.
U put us in doubt.. again.

But I'ld like 2 stay on my point here. Lets say... not 4x, but 8x.. yah... 'll do.

Final say... *for the noobies*... spend some money on xperimentation with writin on a sure-fire non-scratched quality DVD (read Sony, Imation.. the likes) @ their rated speeds. Try to read them on other older DVD drives. If it works without skippin or hangin or increase/decrease in readin speed (try fast-fwding, rewind... then play... combinations for Audio/Video dvds), well & good.
Not the standard _geeky _way, but sure works good.

Else... try burnin @ speeds around or above 1/3rd to 1/2 the rated speeds.
This one here... never let me down. 16x media ko 8x-12x mein bhi likh sakte hain, safely.


----------



## rahull (Feb 7, 2007)

Prinko R.s 16 DVD works for me  --But got to buy in 50 ka pack!

It's a  Medium level quality plus suits my budget!


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 7, 2007)

Sony is the best and BenQ too...


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 7, 2007)

rahull said:
			
		

> Prinko R.s 16 DVD works for me  --But got to buy in 50 ka pack!
> 
> It's a  Medium level quality plus suits my budget!



Hey i have been using writex ever since kalpik told me about its superb quality and have burnt almost 60 disks since then and only one got corrupted(while writing) till date. All the media is 16x capable n i use to burn at 8x. Very good results.

And to add icing to the cake, last time i got em for 143 or 145 for a 10 unit spindle!!!
So isnt it quite cost effective n a relatively better name than ur media !! 

I would recommend WRITEX

BTW the 50 or 100 unit spindle is much cheaper.

P.S : U need to handle it with care as its easily scratchable


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 7, 2007)

Can anyone grant some insight into lightscribe DVD/CD media in India?

I hope this is not unrelated to the thread


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey once i got a light scribe media from my friend and if i m not wrong, that CD costed Rs 80!!!
Yes 1 CD for Rs 80.
So i dont think its viable to go in for that media as u can get as much as a spindle of 10 for the same cost!!


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 7, 2007)

Are you sure he didn't mean DVD? :'(


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 7, 2007)

Light Scribe is a an advanced technology where you can print the monochrome DVD label on the DVD itself using the same burner. It wasn't available last year, but when I enquired about it , they quoted a a Price of Rs. 200 for a single DVD.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 7, 2007)

ashu was talking about a lightscribe CD, not a DVD


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah dats right led, It was only a CD!!
N maybe if not 80 then it must atleast been 100


----------



## kalpik (Feb 7, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> spend some money on xperimentation with writin on a sure-fire non-scratched quality DVD (read Sony, Imation.. the likes) @ their rated speeds. Try to read them on other older DVD drives. If it works without skippin or hangin or increase/decrease in readin speed (try fast-fwding, rewind... then play... combinations for Audio/Video dvds), well & good.


^^ That's not how you test the quality of burnt DVDs! You have to have a drive supporting quality scans, and then you run a quality scan through nero CD/DVD speed.. Then you compare the quality score.. All im saying is that a 16x DVD will give a higher score when written at 12-16x, and a lower score when written at 4-8x.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 7, 2007)

sony is the best guarrented


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 7, 2007)

*www.thesoapbox.us/images/smilies/cough.gif.. cough... @kalpik.... corrected thread


----------



## kalpik (Feb 7, 2007)

okie


----------



## goobimama (Feb 7, 2007)

@kalpik: No offense dude to your seniority or anything, its just an age old trick to get the fox out of the tunnel (wrong analogy? I'm sure it is).... and I was right. You did prove yourself a mere 8 hours after my post...so...

..and btw, I'm older.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 7, 2007)

m using Moserbear.
cost me rs 40 per DVD.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2007)

since we're on this topic. Why don't the writex DVD's work on my drive? I bought a pack of 10 DVD's, out of which I have tried 4 of them. None of them got written. If I write the same data on another company's DVD, it works fine.
The same DVD's work for kalpik, qwerty and other who have the same DVD writer as me, benq 1650.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 7, 2007)

^^donno the sol of ur problem but can u tell me at what price u bought this 10 DVD pack ?? Its available for 200 rupees here.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, I too got it for around the same price. Don't remember the exact price now. They're just lying in my desk, uselessly.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 7, 2007)

^^ What firmware do you have on your 1650?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2007)

No clue. Anyways to find out. I haven't updated it, it's whatever came originally.


----------



## anispace (Feb 7, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> My suggestion:
> 
> Never ever burn your photo collection or something that should last years on cheap DVD's. The layer on cheap DVD's is of low quality and it will degrade as months go on (not years). Always burn your precious collection on high quality DVD's. not even sony or moser baer. use TDK/Kodak high end DVD's for this task. They are costly but the data is priceless
> 
> ...



yah but where do u find TDK/Kodak/Verbatim in India 
__________


			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> No clue. Anyways to find out. I haven't updated it, it's whatever came originally.



use nero infotool


----------



## n2casey (Feb 7, 2007)

@ ~Phenom~
As I can remember, u have 512 MB RAM so u can easily burn a DVD with listening music. Both process can also run simultaneously at 256 MB RAM, so u will not face any prob.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 7, 2007)

^^thanx , u have good memory.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2007)

I had some problems writing BenQ CDs on a BenQ CD writer. Only BenQ wouldn't write. Also had a problem with Sony CDs not writing though on an Iomega drive...


----------



## n2casey (Feb 8, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I had some problems writing BenQ CDs on a BenQ CD writer. Only BenQ wouldn't write. Also had a problem with Sony CDs not writing though on an Iomega drive...


Try upgrading firmware, it might help u.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ Those were the days of CD writers. Now if something happens to my writer, I've got three years replacement warranty...woohoo!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2007)

anispace said:
			
		

> use nero infotool


 no nero, can't install it either.


----------



## n2casey (Feb 8, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> no nero, can't install it either.


No, he is not saying that Nero Info tool will install firmware, he is saying that use Nero Info Tool to identify the firmware version.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2007)

I am saying I can't install Nero. I use Linux.


----------



## arunks (Feb 8, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^^ Those were the days of CD writers. Now if something happens to my writer, I've got three years replacement warranty...woohoo!



i have sony dvd-writer

i purchased it 6months ago

so do i have got also 3 year warranty..
how to verify as my vendor said for 1 year...


also what will be price of TDK or kodak dvds


----------



## n2casey (Feb 8, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I am saying I can't install Nero. I use Linux.


OK friend.


----------



## arunks (Feb 8, 2007)

install nerolinux


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> install nerolinux


Yuck. Never.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 8, 2007)

Mehul, you have K3B? Then goto settings -> configure K3B -> devices.. There it would list your firmware version.. Most probably it would be BCDC.. Please update to BCIC.. In the meanwhile im searching if you can update it from linux itself..

Or try sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda | grep Fw
replace hda wid your burner drive..


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2007)

No K3B either, I am using GNOME. Compiling whole of kdelibs and everything will take like 2 days 
Ahh I forgot hdparm, I will have to remember it well now. The firmware version is BCDC.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm.. As i thought.. Its BCDC.. The latest firmware is BCIC.. Flash to that.. But im afraid, i couldnt find anything on flashing from linux


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Hmm.. As i thought.. Its BCDC.. The latest firmware is BCIC.. Flash to that.. But im afraid, i couldnt find anything on flashing from linux


 How to flash then? I am not gonna install windows.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ You should have flashed when you installed vista  Hehe.. Anyway, try and flash it at a friend's place who has windows.. Or send it to me, ill flash it for you


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ You should have flashed when you installed vista  Hehe.. Anyway, try and flash it at a friend's place who has windows.. Or send it to me, ill flash it for you


 none of the options seem viable for now.
I have one idea. Send me your PC.


----------



## manmay (Feb 8, 2007)

earlier in this thread....i read that ppl have bought sony 16x dvd accocore etc for 20-23 per piece....well...3-4 months back , me and my friends bought sony dvds for 19 per piece.....initially we all merged our requirements and bought the dvds in bulk .....otherwise it would have  costs us 20 per piece normally.....

i stay in surat.....and i used to guess that rates must be even lower in places like mumbai and blore....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 8, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> none of the options seem viable for now.
> I have one idea. Send me your PC.



No offence but it seems odd when Moderator himself is going offtopic


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes.. manmay.. I too get Sony Accucore DVDs for 20/- a piece. Not in bulk. But mayb 3-6 @ a time.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 8, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> No offence but it seems odd when Moderator himself is going offtopic


Cant moderators have some fun?  Its ok.. I think we owe them this much dont we?  Bechaare din bhar itna kaam karte hain! They deserve to have some fun


----------



## webgenius (Feb 9, 2007)

I get imation DVD for 15 bucks a piece. I download around 3.5GB per day. I'm in a fix whether to get that DVD or not. If I buy local DVDs for 10 bucks a piece, will it last for more than 1 year if I use it rarely, say 6 readings a year? Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 9, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> No offence but it seems odd when Moderator himself is going offtopic


 We are as humans as all of you'll. We aren't some special breed. And we aren't some 40 year old, who're averse to humour. We're all 20 something people and need our share of jokes and fun, too. But, since we've volunteered as moderators we need to maintain some amount of discpline too. 
And nowhere is in this forum there's a rule that no humour is allowed, it's OK in small quantities.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 9, 2007)

Bro Phenom.
I have a LiteOn too(1633s@1653s). Got a set of 50 Writex 16X DVD(-)R for Rs. 650.
Never had a coaster. Gr8 write quality at an affordable price.
Tested with Nero and Kprobe. (Only a few spikes in the beginning)
Don't buy Sony. They are bought only by the naive who go by the brand name (Original Sony's are good though) and the markets are full of duplicates, So good luck in getting an original sony. For your money, writex is a good compromise.
Anything cheaper than writex, use them for temporary data and not for archiving (didn't test though).
btw, I hear Writex is just another front of MoserBaer Inc.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 9, 2007)

^^ Yes Writex and MoserBaer use the same die.. They have the same MIDs too..


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 9, 2007)

^^ Already know that. This is just the word on the street .. err .. rather not :LOL:


----------



## manmay (Feb 9, 2007)

how come you guys have had such a gr8 experience with writex......last yr when i bought my dvd writer....the first dvds that i bought were of writex.....out of 25 i had 2 coasters.....but more than that, these dvds were not reliable ... in the sense that after 4-5 months the dvds started giving problems .... while moserbaer dvds which i had burned during the same period are still working fine except 1 or 2......i've had the best experience with sony....

back then i bought 25 dvd writex for 15 each....now i pay 19 each per dvd for sony....but i feel it totally worth the extra cash....


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 9, 2007)

for me sony is the best


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 11, 2007)

n2casey said:
			
		

> SONY DVDs (16x) costs Rs. 35, so it may be possible that they r 8x.



I recently bought 25 sony DVD's 16x speed for Rs.450/-


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

Suppose i write some motherboard drivers on a Moser bear DVD and read them once in a Month.
For how much time wud the DVD will live long??


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 11, 2007)

manmay said:
			
		

> how come you guys have had such a gr8 experience with writex......


Write quality also depends on the DVD-writer.
Some burners are picky, whereas you can feed some almost anything.
All burners have firmware optimized for certain media to write at a particular speed with some particular write strategy (CAV, PCAV etc.).


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, I have tried many cheap DVD's ther Rs 12/- ones... a lot of them, ran tests and used a lot of them finally I found out that *"Lasertras"* DVD's are the best among the cheap ones. They have a great quality, much superior to other cheap DVD's "much" superior I said.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, to my knowledge, all cheaper dvds in the 10-16/- zone r very _local _ones... just unprinted blank dvds labelled by a _local_ vendor. Earlier even bigger companies were imitated. Now the trend reduced and only unknown names r labelled so.
I get unprinted blank dvds(which look almost same from both sides) for 10/- @ my area elsewhere. These same ones r labelled by the so-called local vendors and sold for 12/- or above a piece. And well, I've quite a few unlabelled ones. They work well. No problem yet. I use them only for backin up low-risk data like minor documents, harddisk backups, copy-to-friends, experimental dvds & so on. If written @ sub-12x speeds, they also work fine.

The wholesale rate of the known labels like Sony & Imation is _20±2_/-(case-less).
Right now, if the price goes below 18/- for a branded dvd, whatever the company, I hesitate. For me, it's either *unbranded dvds for 10/-* or *Imation/Sony dvds for 18/-*


----------



## anispace (Feb 13, 2007)

MB sucks for me. I burned 3 high quality divx movies on it at 4x and it took 1.5 hrs to burn. The same files when played back skipped a lot
Sony Accucore dvds burn properly but on searching the media id on the net i found that they wont last long.

today tried a new brand called Umax but got a coaster.
So guys whats the final verdict? Which dvdr can u use which may last atleast 5yrs? And dont suggest TDK, Verbatim coz they aint available in India.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 13, 2007)

1.5 Hrs???   Maximum takes 7mins on 16X and 15 mins on 4X (DVD-RW). I don't face writing problems even at 16X, as long as I don't use too much of the memory required for the read buffer. So if you can wait for a couple of minutes while your DVD is burning, try burning at 16X, the quality is almost same provided no background apps which drain memory are running. 

As for the topic -
I think Writex and Moser Baer, both are cool.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 13, 2007)

bought 20 dvd's of techcom today,15 per piece,which is available at 
12 per piece also at some places..
have written around 10 dvd's with movies and bakup..
thru my liteon 160p6s 
avg time 10 min/dvd..
workin good.


----------



## royal (Feb 13, 2007)

Guys, I shall be getting myself a 50's pack of Verbatim DVD-R  

Will last me long time


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 13, 2007)

we here in a'bad got DVDs at 11 Rs. and it works fine.. i mean its good... we store movies on it... we got more then 60 DVDs each having 6 avi movies... 
hindi + english mixture...
and we use it very well btw. we copy the film first to PC and then see it...not directly putting the DVD in DVD drive and let it be scratched for say some 2 to 4 hrs...


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 14, 2007)

Where can I get Verbatim in Delhi? Not in my local market at least (of that I'm sure).


----------



## kalpik (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ In Nehru Place im sure


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey... does anyone have suggestions on double layer DVDs?


----------



## webgenius (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought Imation 16X DVDs for 15 bucks a piece. I think it's the best-buy till now.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 16, 2007)

@Kalpik: Sure you get Verbatim at Nehru Place? I could ask my dad to buy some couple of them when he goes to delhi. How much would they cost?


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 16, 2007)

@Kalpik: and could you tell us the shop, if you know?


----------



## arunks (Feb 16, 2007)

hey what is special abt verbatim dvds..

r these better than moserbaer ..hp..or sony

how much is the price / dvd and if i buy 25 dvds
__________
i m from punjab..

and one of mine friend is going to delh today to nehru market..

So plz help which DVDs shuld i ask him to bring..
i require 25 DVds...and wht abt HP....

can anybdy tell me from where in nehru palace we shuld buy it and what will be  the price...and how can we make sure tht that r r not duplicate


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 16, 2007)

well, as far as HP is concerned, the disc manufacturing is done by Moser Baer India, and the price is almost same is MB disks!!

Kind of outsourcing...

there are many shops out there in NP, try to find out authorized dealer!! becoz it's very difficult to figure out which is fake ones.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 16, 2007)

@goobimama, led_shankar: Availability at NP depends a LOT at the distributers.. Sometimes they have it, sometimes they dont.. I dont remember the shop.. But if you look around a bit, im sure you will get them


----------



## bunty98 (Feb 16, 2007)

dvd rw kitne tak ki milti hogi dosto


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 16, 2007)

^^70-80 MoserBaer dvd+rw


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 16, 2007)

Moserbear DVD with blank surface for 14/disc is good nd its 16x also.


----------



## arunks (Feb 16, 2007)

moserbaer with blank surface?????/

r u talking of duplicate ones of moserbaer with white surface on one side and written moserbaer small on the middle


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 16, 2007)

MoserBaer Pro written in red in 22rs each...


----------



## arunks (Feb 16, 2007)

from delhi what will be the price for moserbaer Pro


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 17, 2007)

i purchased MB Pro dvd-r 10pc pack, from NP for 220rs a month ago!!


----------



## arunks (Feb 17, 2007)

i wanna buy a 50pc pack...how much will i have to pay minum in NP


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 17, 2007)

hmm....no idea dude!!


----------



## premsharma (Feb 17, 2007)

Writex at Rs 12 a piece at Delhi


----------



## caleb (Feb 17, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @caleb, 50 DVDs a month ?????? what exactly u do ????
> @luck_star, thanx buddy.
> 
> 
> repped u both.


 I have a collection of 1000+ movie/Si-Fi & comedy TV serials which I've collected over the years...all in VCD...I'm somewhat of a movie, Si-Fi & comedy serial buff. So I've been burning encoding (currently using Nero) to burn them on to DVD...this I do religiously atleast 1 DVD every single day (well actually in the night before I go to sleep). Plus I burn Linux for You, Chip, Digit & PC World DVD's from my local library. Apart from this I also have the occasional mp3's, back up and what not...inface ever since I've got the Rs.12/- DVD's my buring passion has increased...there are days when I burn 5 DVD's these days...all thanks to the "cheap" dvd's and so far I've had no problem with my DVD writer due to the so called "cheap" DVD's and the one's I buy do not even have the manufaturers name on them.


----------



## dcool1 (Feb 17, 2007)

i think writex is a gud choice... n it ll even fit in ur budget... jst rs 15 per cd...


----------



## chesss (Feb 17, 2007)

I think the only thing to keep in mind is to get ORIGINAL blank media!

So how do I ensure this? Is there any company that uses some-sort of safeguard on the 10 pack spindle?


----------



## arunks (Feb 17, 2007)

so many posts..but no result out..

Tell me which DVDs i shuld buy

writex or moserbaer or hp or sony????????

i wanna write softwares ,, movies ...operating systems ..etc. etc.

i wanna purchase 25DVDs pack and also cant pay more than 20 rs. / dvd


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 17, 2007)

^^writex is the cheap n best.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 17, 2007)

@Kalpik: Thanks. Repped. 

PLEASE can someone recommend a DL DVD-R?? :'(


----------



## arunks (Feb 17, 2007)

whats the price of dual layer dvd......

and how can i know whether my sony dvd writer can write dual layer dvd or not...

i know it can read as i used digit dvds


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ Check nero info tool


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 17, 2007)

dual layer is not yet cheap, it will cost around 150-200rs each!!


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey friends today i got 25 Writex DVDs from a 100 spindle for Rs 315!!!!
So far my best deal. Thats abt Rs 12.5/DVD

I guess then i can get 100 DVDs for abt Rs 12 or even less!!

Such a gud price for a very good quality DVD. M happy 
__________


			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> i purchased MB Pro dvd-r 10pc pack, from NP for 220rs a month ago!!



Writex and MB use same dye, so i think 22/DVD and 12.5/DVD matter.......... Dont they ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2007)

@arunks
Yes its the white disc with moserbear on centre circle. Its good nd only 14rs. I think its MB itself.


----------



## arunks (Feb 24, 2007)

i  m going to bazaar to buy blank dvds around 25-50..
so plz me fast which shuld i buy writex or sony or moserbaer or hp..

i will to market in next 30-60 minutes

so suggest fast plz

also i wanna store operating systms,...oracle etc. etc. and games movies..etc. etc


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 24, 2007)

Writex Writex Writex


----------



## bukaida (Feb 24, 2007)

In this fast changing world, nothing is THE BEST. Writex and mouser baer never failed me but writex is cheaper.


----------



## webgenius (Feb 24, 2007)

Guys don't pay 13 bucks for writex. You can get Imation DVD for only 15 bucks a piece. If you buy a 50s pack, it'll cost only 700 bucks. Imation is one of the leading storage disc manufacturer. Stands along the lines of Sony, Moserbaer, HP, TDK and other top brands. Next time pay some 2 or 2.5 bucks more and get the best.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like this thread has gone bonkers.
How bout a new thread mods? where we post our Burn graphs using Nero Info tool or Kprobe. We need to have some standards like price : performance for comparisons as in cdfreaks or else this is just a free for all opinion poll without any solid justification.


----------



## caleb (Feb 25, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> whats the price of dual layer dvd......
> 
> and how can i know whether my sony dvd writer can write dual layer dvd or not...
> 
> i know it can read as i used digit dvds


 Dual Layer DVD's cost Rs.285/- each but there might be other non-branded stuff cheaper but don't expect anything less than Rs.200/- each.


----------



## royal (Feb 26, 2007)

Guys, I am getting 50's pack of VERBATIM 4.7 GB DVD+R for £20...comes approximately at Rs. 34 per DVD. Do you think it's too costly ?  

Actually there is little chance of getting VERBATIM in India so should I get this? Kindly suggest.


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 26, 2007)

royal said:
			
		

> Guys, I am getting 50's pack of VERBATIM 4.7 GB DVD+R for £20...comes approximately at Rs. 34 per DVD. Do you think it's too costly ?
> 
> Actually there is little chance of getting VERBATIM in India so should I get this? Kindly suggest.



Yeah i believe its fine, Verbatim media have pretty nice quality!! Somebody previously mentioned that 16X Sony DVD is around 35buck, assuming thats true your deal sounds good, go for it.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 26, 2007)

techcom dvd at Rs 12/piece..
if u buy 50 then 11/piece..
techcom dvd has got a new look silver one.
.and the quality is also much better then previos blue ones..
i use it for movie bkp 6/dvd.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 26, 2007)

@royal
Ive bought Verbatim DVDs(jewel case) for 32/- from Kerala. I think its a Mitsubishi product.


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 26, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> techcom dvd at Rs 12/piece..
> if u buy 50 then 11/piece..
> techcom dvd has got a new look silver one.
> .and the quality is also much better then previos blue ones..
> i use it for movie bkp 6/dvd.



Rs 6/DVD ?????
Is that what what u mean ???


----------



## webgenius (Feb 26, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> Rs 6/DVD ?????
> Is that what what u mean ???


I think he meant 6 movies per DVD


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, 6 movies per DVD, coz thats the limit!


----------



## royal (Feb 27, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @royal
> Ive bought Verbatim DVDs(jewel case) for 32/- from Kerala. I think its a Mitsubishi product.


 
Sadly I dont know any shop in Kolkata from where I can get them  

If somebody knows where to get them in Kolkata, please share the address.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 1, 2007)

i always use SONY (It costs me Rs. 35/dvd)
sometimes i also use NATIONAL (It costs me Rs. 15/dvd)


----------



## jack// ani (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey guys, any idea where to purchase DVD+RW DL possibly in Delhi, not sure if its available, just need a single one. And what the price??


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 3, 2007)

u may go with the impotance of the data 

if u wanna store very important data then go for better ones Sony,Samsung 16x costing  RS 30-50\- .Buy the one with Protective layer with safeguard ur data 

Local DVD most;y don't come with Protective layer.use them  just for fun -movies ,mp3 go for any one right from cheapest(may become Rs 8/- soon) to ...


----------



## Pragadheesh (Mar 4, 2007)

i bought puma(no 1 would ave heard about it) dvds @ rs 9 per dvd..
there was a stall in our coll where they were advertising their dvds...at first i thought it might go waste n it might not work properly.. den bought one n tested it... works fine..
supports *16x* and its good... finally bought 11dvds for 99...:all of dem works perfectly..


----------



## cooldev007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Buy a Box Pack of Sony DVD of 10 pcs for Rs. 200 
Load the Disc in ur Lite on Drive. 
Check if the DVD is All right with Nero CD/DVD Info.
Add 4.35 GB of Data at once. 
Set the Speed to 4x.
Set ur Disc Name.
Do not forget to verify ur compilation.
Then Click Burn.
Take a Nape.
After the Nape, u will see that Ur Burn Process is Successful.
I am using this technique. My DVDs are with me for more than 10yrs.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 4, 2007)

I bet u dun have a burned DVD which is of 10 years old


----------



## ashu_dps (Mar 4, 2007)

cooldev007 said:
			
		

> Buy a Box Pack of Sony DVD of 10 pcs for Rs. 200
> Load the Disc in ur Lite on Drive.
> Check if the DVD is All right with Nero CD/DVD Info.
> Add 4.35 GB of Data at once.
> ...



LOLZ


----------



## janitha (Mar 4, 2007)

He might have copied a 10 year old DVD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alok4best (Mar 4, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> I bet u dun have a burned DVD which is of 10 years old



hehehehe...10 years ago CD-Writesrs used to cost thousands of bucks..I guess around 20K or even more..only a Politician or a Crickter could have afforded a DVD-Writer that much time ago...And I have a doubt whether even DVDs were available at that time ..I cant say as I was nt involved in computers that much ago...Any comments guys...

Abt topic..I have been using Mosarbaer CDS for some years..and now that the DVD age has finally arrived with band I have still shown faith in my fav brand..Apart from mosarbaer I hv also tried MASTER(small name) DVDs and even they have never failed me.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone using Imation DVDs here? I get them for 15 bucks a piece? How's it compared to other brands?


----------



## royal (Mar 4, 2007)

If I get VERBATIM and MAXELL DVD+R for the same price , which one should I go for ???


----------



## janitha (Mar 5, 2007)

Verbatim, I think.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 5, 2007)

Yup.. Verbatim.. Two brands are miles ahead of others, Verbatim and Taiyo Yuden


----------



## alienspiesu (Mar 13, 2007)

MOSER BAER bro .. n nuthin else.


----------



## royal (Mar 14, 2007)

If I buy 100 spindle of Verbatim DVD+R then I get it at £35...comes around Rs.30 per dvd. I think thats a decent price. 

However it is going to take a considerable time to burn all of these


----------



## jakjakas007 (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks guys very good discussion


----------



## royal (Mar 21, 2007)

Friends have any of you encountered fake Verbatim DVD+R ?

I am asking this because I found one shop with a quote of £13 for 50,s pack of Verbatim DVD+R. Others quote £20 for it.  

Is there any way to identify fake ones (if at all there are fakes) ? For e.g. fake MoserBaer DVD-R comes in Silver instead of Red/Black.


----------

